# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  امساكية رمضان 1438هـ - 2017 م لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات يقدم لكم امساكية رمضان 1438هـ - 2017 م لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 



بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان المبارك قررنا ان نضع بين ايديكم امساكية شهر الصيام دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة لتتمكنوا من معرفة الموعد الخاص بأذن الفجر والمغرب طيلة شهر رمضان ... 

امارة دبي :





امارة الشارقة :





امارة العين :





امارة أبوظبي :





امارة عجمان :





امارة رأس الخيمة :





امارة الفجيرة :












المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## العنود 31

> ياريت تحديث امساكية رمضان لتناسب السنة الجديده وبارك الله فيكي


يسلموووو

----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى يرا وجعله ى ميزان حسناتك

----------

